# Short Story Contest (DEADLINE AUGUST 2, 2021)



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2021)

Hello everyone,

Thanks for your feedback! excited to announce the return of our Short Stories Competition. The theme is: freestyle! A few ground rules for the contest:


Members will enter into a friendly competition to submit their stories.
Please make sure your stories are a*t least 350 words*.
Entry needs to be created by you.
You cannot vote for yourself.
The entries has to be sent via PM to @Raiden and @Island until *July 26th, 2021* midnight, UCT.
General forums rules still in effect.

*Voting Process*

Submissions will be posted anonymously.
The authors will be revealed after the winner has been decided.
Do not reveal your entry, this contest is supposed to be as neutral as possible.
Voting will last from J*uly 26th, 2021- August 2nd, 2021* at midnight. , UTC.

*Awards for Contest:*

30K participation rep for all entries.

1st Place -7 CC Points
2nd Place- 4 CC Points
3rd Place- 2 CC Points​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Jul 6, 2021)

@Mider T @Swarmy @Velvet @Yamato


----------



## Mider T (Jul 7, 2021)

No

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 7, 2021)

Eh I could try... I sure have time on my hands with all this end of times situation stuff going on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Elsa (Jul 7, 2021)

Interesting. Do we send our story in PM directly?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 7, 2021)

Elsa said:


> Interesting. Do we send our story in PM directly?



yep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elsa (Jul 7, 2021)

I have some ideas. Let's see if I manage to put them into words. 

Good stuff anyway. I'll try.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 8, 2021)

Anyone here attempting to compete with me at writing a story is like Kurenai attempting genjutsu on Itachi like just don't.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sassy (Jul 8, 2021)

What theme is this?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2021)

Sassy said:


> What theme is this?



Freestyle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2021)

Feel free to tag others who might be interested too. The more the better.

@Reviewing Logic

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2021)

@Alita @Ziggy @neonion

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Alita (Jul 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


> @Alita @Ziggy @neonion


Thanks for the invite but I'm kinda busy right now and probably will not be able to get it done by due date.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Trinity (Jul 8, 2021)

oooohhh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 8, 2021)

@Light D Lamperouge @Mysticreader @Shanks @Milady @Haruka Katana

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 8, 2021)

Raiden said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @Mysticreader @Shanks @Milady @Haruka Katana


Thanks for the tag, but I am a bit busy now, so I'll have to pass on this for now.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 8, 2021)

What's the max word count


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> What's the max word count



There's none .


----------



## Raiden (Jul 9, 2021)

@Xel


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 9, 2021)

Raiden said:


> There's none .


Great.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 10, 2021)

Hey guys,

Freestyle just means you can write anything that you want.


----------



## Xel (Jul 11, 2021)

I'm on vacation in the middle of nowhere (kinda) so maybe next time.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 13, 2021)

@Rebel @Yamato @Skyfall @Gin @Broly


----------



## Yamato (Jul 13, 2021)

Maybe I’ll try.


----------



## Rebel (Jul 13, 2021)

Raiden said:


> @Rebel @Yamato @Skyfall @Gin @Broly


I'm working on it

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2021)

Rebel said:


> I'm working on it



Lit.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2021)

@Velvet @dergeist @JJ Baloney @Karasu @Sunrider @Rebel


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2021)

@Delta Shell @Gwiber @selfconcile


----------



## Delta Shell (Jul 15, 2021)

I may try if my brain feels like being up to it.


----------



## Gwiber (Jul 15, 2021)

Thanks for the invite, but I have never tried to write anything before so I don't think I'll contribute to this.


----------



## Draghensalk (Jul 17, 2021)

Orociok


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2021)

lol


----------



## Loni (Jul 18, 2021)

This is the first I'm hearing of this contest and the deadline is tomorrow... I wish I knew about this earlier.  I guess I'll just vote and wait for the next time.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 19, 2021)

Has the deadline passed or is it today?


----------



## HollowArrow123 (Jul 19, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Has the deadline passed or is it today?
> it's due at midnight today


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 19, 2021)

HollowArrow123 said:


> it's due at midnight today


technically midnight is tomorrow


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2021)

Loni said:


> This is the first I'm hearing of this contest and the deadline is tomorrow... I wish I knew about this earlier.  I guess I'll just vote and wait for the next time.





Alwaysmind said:


> technically midnight is tomorrow



Hey guys, we're extending the deadline. I'm fine extending it because I'm not sure when we'll do it again tbh.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2021)

@Alwaysmind

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Loni (Jul 20, 2021)

Raiden said:


> Hey guys, we're extending the deadline. I'm fine extending it because I'm not sure when we'll do it again tbh.


Thank you @Raiden , I'm going to enter and do my best.  I really appreciate the extension, thanks for caring.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 20, 2021)

Loni said:


> Thank you @Raiden , I'm going to enter and do my best.  I really appreciate the extension, thanks for caring.



Absolutely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## nmwn93 (Jul 24, 2021)

no he isnt.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 24, 2021)

nmwn93 said:


> no he isnt.



Wat.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2021)

@Gin Contest is still open if you want to jump in .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2021)

@aiyanah @Sparks @Kashin Koji @Reviewing Logic @Arles Celes


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 26, 2021)

you so ambitious thinking i'm gonna write a short story fam.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 26, 2021)

you can .


----------



## Kashin Koji (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Reviewing Logic (Jul 26, 2021)

unfortunately I am too busy to participate but good luck to all the rest


----------



## Raiden (Aug 1, 2021)

Woop woop, deadline coming  soon.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi guys,

Just an update. I'm working through an issue with one entry. i expect the poll to be launched in the morning and if not a little afterward.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2021)

*Dear Contest Participants,

Thank you to everyone who participated in the contest and who also voted! I am pleased the announce that Flower has won the competition. But I also wanted to thank @Loni @HollowArrow123 and @Swarmy for their entries!

All other participants will be given four CC contest points. And all entrants will get 30K rep points. 

Reminder: 

You can buy prizes with your CC Contest Points at any time. Check the CC Prize Cafe for Prizes that you can buy!*

@Majin Lu​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 12, 2021)

@HollowArrow123 @Loni and @Swarmy tagging you guys again just incase the original didn't work.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

